# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Χαρίζεται πλυντήριο πιάτων (με πρόβλημα)

## jimmy956

Χαρίζεται mini πλυντήριο πιάτων με διαρροή (κάπου από κάτω) όταν πλένει. Κατά τα άλλα δούλευε μέχρι πρίν από αρκετούς μήνες. Η ετικέτα  στο πλαίσιο που πατάει η πόρτα έχει σβήσει.

20190718_202944.jpg20190718_202949.jpg20190718_202957.jpg

Παραλαβή από Νέα Ιωνία (Αττικής), κοντά στο Δημοτικό στάδιο Νέας Ιωνίας.

----------


## jimmy956

Φεύγει για ανακύκλωση...

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Γιατί βρε φιλαράκι δεν το πολεμάς ,να το φτιάξουμε παρέα ; Άνοιξε την λαμαρίνα , βγάλε φωτογραφίες , ςξετασε τα λάστιχα  μήπως έχει καμμιά φθορά , γιατί να το πετάξεις , σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση φαίνεται. Θα σε βοηθήσουμε και εμείς από το forum

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georged30

Το θελω εγω αν δεν ενδιαφερεται καποιος αλλος  στειλε μου το τηλ σου στο georged30@yahoo.gr να σε καλεσω να κανονισουμε να το παρω .

----------


## jimmy956

Δόθηκε στο georged30, παρακαλώ ας κλειδωθεί το θέμα.

----------

